# [KDE4] Diverses questions. (resolu)

## dapsaille

Coucou ..

 Bon ma geekfiber (tm) m'as poussé à emerger kde4 (mode emerge kde histoire de tout voir quand meme)

 Sauf que ... je n'ai pas de barre en bas .. je peux rajouter des widgets pour le menu K mais sans barre ca fait bizarre ..

 Est-ce le layout normal ? 

 Sinon hal n'as pas l'air de tourner avec ..

 je pluggue une clé usb et rien ne se passe .. 

vous auriez une idée ? est-ce que le démon hal a changé ?Last edited by dapsaille on Sun Jan 20, 2008 10:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Sinon hal n'as pas l'air de tourner avec ..
> 
>  je pluggue une clé usb et rien ne se passe .. 
> 
> vous auriez une idée ? est-ce que le démon hal a changé ?

 

C'est ptêt simplement que ce n'est ptêt pas encore fini  :Wink: 

Faut rappeller que KDE 4.0 n'est qu'une version destinée aux développeurs, elle n'est pas encore user ready, il faudra attendre la 4.1 pour ça  :Smile: 

----------

## dapsaille

Okok ... so wait and see :p

----------

## titoucha

Chez moi l'usb fonctionne, j'ai même une icône de "notificateur de nouveau périphériques".

Je te conseil de ne pas utiliser la configuration de kde que tu avais pour la version 3.x, mais de créer un nouveau répertoire.

PS: je confirme la version 4.0 et une version intermédiaire et certaines fonctions ne sont pas encore implantées, j'utilise la version svn et je vois petit-à-petit celles-ci arriver.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## dapsaille

Ok mais je l'ai eu mais dans la barre en bass .. tu as une barre non ?

OUPS en effet j'ai viré mes .kde et ca vas beaucoup mieux ^^

----------

## titoucha

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Ok mais je l'ai eu mais dans la barre en bass .. tu as une barre non ?
> 
> 

 

Oui j'ai d'ailleurs une barre qu'en bas et je n'ai pas trouvé le moyen de la bouger.

----------

## Temet

Bah à force de dire que KDE c'est trop compliqué... ils ont simplifié...

Welcome to KDGnome...

----------

## titoucha

MDR   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bah avec un peu de chance les fonctionnalités "absentes" de KDE4 verront le jour par la suite   :Smile:  (enfin on espère   :Confused:  )

Perso, je l'ai pas encore installé mais quand il serra en instable je le ferrai.

----------

## geekounet

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> Perso, je l'ai pas encore installé mais quand il serra en instable je le ferrai.

 

KDE 4.0 se sera jamais unmasked  :Wink: 

 */usr/portage/profiles/package.mask wrote:*   

> # Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)
> 
> # Mask KDE 4.0.0 for testing. This release of KDE 4 will not be unmasked.

 

----------

## Temet

Et c'est très bien comme ça!  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Je confirme cest très bien comme cela ..

 pas encore au point ^^

Ceci dit je ne pense pas qu'il y ai eu mensonge concernant le gain de performance ..

 Tout tournes plus vite par rapport à kde 3

----------

## kwenspc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Tout tournes plus vite par rapport à kde 3

 

Et ça bouffe moins de ram aussi. (Fin c'est sur que Dolphin va bouffer moins que Konqueror... quand on voit le peu qu'il sait faire en comparaison)

----------

## Temet

Bah ça dépend... chaque fois que tu changes de répertoire, il mouline comme un malade pour te calculer l'espace dispo o_O'.

Vraiment n'imp ce truc.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah ça dépend... chaque fois que tu changes de répertoire, il mouline comme un malade pour te calculer l'espace dispo o_O'.
> 
> Vraiment n'imp ce truc.

 

en effet  :Neutral: 

----------

## davidou2a

Dolphin?? hum on dirait nautilus avec un thème... la preuve en images  :Razz: 

Dolphin : http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/vyskocil/kde4-app-dolphin-01.png

Nautilus : http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/nautilus.png

----------

## dapsaille

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Dolphin?? hum on dirait nautilus avec un thème... la preuve en images 
> 
> Dolphin : http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/vyskocil/kde4-app-dolphin-01.png
> 
> Nautilus : http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/nautilus.png

 

P'tet pas quand meme on est pas chez microsoft quand meme: p

----------

## julroy67

Pour ma part je continue d'utiliser Konqueror pour le local comme pour internet ou même FTP. /me aime ce formidable Konqueror   :Laughing: 

----------

## dapsaille

Mais heu je viens de remarquer .. konqueror V4 est la aussi :p

 Alors quid de dolphin ??

----------

## CryoGen

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *CryoGen wrote:*   Perso, je l'ai pas encore installé mais quand il serra en instable je le ferrai. 
> 
> KDE 4.0 se sera jamais unmasked 
> 
>  */usr/portage/profiles/package.mask wrote:*   # Ingmar Vanhassel <ingmar@gentoo.org> (16 Jan 2008)
> ...

 

Diantre   :Shocked: 

Grrr que faire, j'ai lu le petit dossier de pcinpact ce matin et j'ai très envie de mettre les pieds dans le plat   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

 *davidou2a wrote:*   

> Dolphin?? hum on dirait nautilus avec un thème... la preuve en images 
> 
> Dolphin : http://www.abclinuxu.cz/images/clanky/vyskocil/kde4-app-dolphin-01.png
> 
> Nautilus : http://www.edubuntu.org/images/tour/nautilus.png

 

Waw   :Shocked:  c'est fou une tel ressemblance ! (en apparence en tout cas !)

----------

## Temet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Mais heu je viens de remarquer .. konqueror V4 est la aussi :p
> 
>  Alors quid de dolphin ??

 

Quid de dolphin quoi?

----------

## dapsaille

Et bien konqueror est aussi en V4 dans kde4 et as complètement changé .. donc dolphin fait double emploi la non ? en tout cas j'aime bien le nouveau konqueror :p

----------

## Pixys

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Et bien konqueror est aussi en V4 dans kde4 et as complètement changé .. donc dolphin fait double emploi la non ? en tout cas j'aime bien le nouveau konqueror :p

 

Ben oui et non: si je ne me trompe pas Dolphin n'est "qu'un" explorateur de fichiers, pas un navigateur ; donc c'est sympa pour les gens qui, comme moi, aiment avoir un soft pour chaque usage.

Par exemple ton ordinateur, il ne fait pas le repassage (quoique dans ce cas, je crois que je ferai une petite exception à ma règle...)

----------

## titoucha

Ben moi j'aime bien dolphin, je n'utilise plus konqueror vu que du temps de la 3.x je ne l'utilisais que comme explorateur de fichier et que maintenant dolphin le fait très bien.

----------

## Temet

Oui mais il ne faut pour tous les gouts et je suis un fan absolu de Konqueror.

Pour moi c'est LE soft KDE  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

Pour moi ca serait plutot kate :p

 Et puis je trouve aussi que en tant que navigateur .. 

je préfère firefox et en tant que browser dolphin me plait bien mais pas encore trop testé

----------

## titoucha

J'ai exactement la même démarche que toi @dapsaille

----------

## Temet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Pour moi ca serait plutot kate :p

 

C'est pour dire que t'adores Kate ou que tous les softs KDE sont nazes?

Enfin je sais pas, je ne lui trouve rien exceptionnel à Kate.

J'ai vraiment détesté quand ils ont changé le principe des sessions, c'est tout pourri maintenant... je préfèrais l'ancien Kate.

----------

## geekounet

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Pour moi ca serait plutot kate :p 
> 
> C'est pour dire que t'adores Kate ou que tous les softs KDE sont nazes?
> 
> Enfin je sais pas, je ne lui trouve rien exceptionnel à Kate.
> ...

 

Ça vaudra jamais un bon Vim de toute façon  :Razz: 

Sinon perso, les logiciels KDE qui font la différence pour moi... je dirai Kontact, Basket, et Amarok  :Smile:  Et Konqueror m'est souvent bien pratique ouais, mais je peux m'en passer facilement.

----------

## dapsaille

 *Temet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Pour moi ca serait plutot kate :p 
> 
> C'est pour dire que t'adores Kate ou que tous les softs KDE sont nazes?
> 
> Enfin je sais pas, je ne lui trouve rien exceptionnel à Kate.
> ...

 

Je trouve que rien n'est naze tout est pépite dans Kde (flower power :p ) 

 Mais je préfère utiliser des softs plus "spécialisés" .. 

genre gimp vs krita c'est gimp 

firefox vs konqueror = c'est firefox 

kmail vs thunderbird = mouha quelle question 

kopete vs amsn = penses donc

amarok vs audacious = audacious  ...

 Voili voilou :p

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> kopete vs amsn = penses donc
> 
> amarok vs audacious = audacious  ...

 

Amsn ça fait pas de Jabber... et Amarok est bien plus élaboré pour la gestion de la musique qu'Audacious, ta logique ne suit pas  :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   kopete vs amsn = penses donc
> 
> amarok vs audacious = audacious  ... 
> 
> Amsn ça fait pas de Jabber... et Amarok est bien plus élaboré pour la gestion de la musique qu'Audacious, ta logique ne suit pas 

 

Jabber = j'ai des amis de facon sociale et non pas geekale donc jabber ... si c'est pour me parler tout seul ou à des geeks je préfère les forums (surtout pour me parler à mon moi-meme interne ^^)

Audacious = Bah en fait mes ogg sont stockés de facon propre et dans une belle arborescence de folders donc ma bibliothèque est "hardcoded" donc pas besoin de fancy things pour écouter mon son ... une interface petite,simple et claire style autoradio que même ma nana arrive à utiliser ..

 et OUI je n'ai pas de logique ^^

----------

## guilc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Jabber = j'ai des amis de facon sociale et non pas geekale donc jabber ... si c'est pour me parler tout seul ou à des geeks je préfère les forums (surtout pour me parler à mon moi-meme interne ^^)

 

Marrant ça, mais grace à gmail, presque tous mes amis non-geeks sont passés à jabber (sans le savoir !) via gtalk !

jabber n'est plus réservé aux geeks ! c'est fini ça !

----------

## dapsaille

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Jabber = j'ai des amis de facon sociale et non pas geekale donc jabber ... si c'est pour me parler tout seul ou à des geeks je préfère les forums (surtout pour me parler à mon moi-meme interne ^^) 
> 
> Marrant ça, mais grace à gmail, presque tous mes amis non-geeks sont passés à jabber (sans le savoir !) via gtalk !
> 
> jabber n'est plus réservé aux geeks ! c'est fini ça !

 

Ca y est c'est inter opétable ?? (je me rapelle un flame war concernant l'implémentation non ouverte par gmail il y as quelques mois)

 Si oui ca vas me forcer à installer un client jabber (non pas kopete ^^)

----------

## geekounet

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   Jabber = j'ai des amis de facon sociale et non pas geekale donc jabber ... si c'est pour me parler tout seul ou à des geeks je préfère les forums (surtout pour me parler à mon moi-meme interne ^^) 
> 
> Marrant ça, mais grace à gmail, presque tous mes amis non-geeks sont passés à jabber (sans le savoir !) via gtalk !
> 
> jabber n'est plus réservé aux geeks ! c'est fini ça ! 
> ...

 

Ça fait très longtemps que GTalk s'est ouvert au monde  :Wink: 

Pis l'histoire de social ou pas... je rappelle que beaucoup de Gens utilisent le Yahoo! Messenger, alors que ce réseau compte 10 fois moins d'utilisateurs que Jabber au dernières nouvelles  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *dapsaille wrote:*   Jabber = j'ai des amis de facon sociale et non pas geekale donc jabber ... si c'est pour me parler tout seul ou à des geeks je préfère les forums (surtout pour me parler à mon moi-meme interne ^^) 
> 
> Marrant ça, mais grace à gmail, presque tous mes amis non-geeks sont passés à jabber (sans le savoir !) via gtalk !
> 
> jabber n'est plus réservé aux geeks ! c'est fini ça ! 
> ...

 

Oui oui, ça fait un certain temps (plus d'un an, mais je me rappelle plus exactement) que je communique avec des gens sur gtalk via mon compte jabber (@jabber.org).

----------

## Mickael

et cela fonctionne très bien sous gajim par exemple. En plus, gajim sert d'alerte mail pour gmail en même temps.  :Smile: 

----------

